
Life is gradient descent - rohankshir
https://medium.com/@rtotheohan/life-is-gradient-descent-880c60ac1be8#.epxm3zfs2
======
pizza
But what if your objective fn is some kind of cross-entropy?

~~~
rohankshir
totally possible, you can view the output as a pie chart, and compare it to
the ideal pie chart, and make changes based off that. My analogy is flexible
and quite loose. We're not actually taking partial derivatives here

